# Anyone know anything about Clickair?



## olivia (31 Jan 2007)

Considering flying dublin/Bareclona with them in July.  Has anyone used them?


----------



## EvilDoctorK (31 Jan 2007)

olivia said:


> Considering flying dublin/Bareclona with them in July.  Has anyone used them?



They're Iberia's (rather late) entry to the low cost party ... It's a subsidiary of Iberia operating on low cost models ... I believe they're taking over the existing Iberia Dublin-Barcelona route  (Iberia will continue to operate their Madrid flights)


----------



## justsally (25 Apr 2007)

Be careful with Iberia,

I booked return flights to Barcelona. The "reserved" flight times were ideal, travelling mid afternoon. Both outward and return flight times were changed. The return flight was changed by Iberia to 7 in the morning, which involves checking in at 5am - leaving Barcelona at 4am!!!!. Not at all suitable - so when we decided to cancel that flight we were informed that we could not cancel one journey, we could cancel all, (outward and return) or nothing if we wanted our money back!!!

Terms & conditions no doubt cover this regulation, but just be careful!!!!


----------



## Murt10 (2 Nov 2007)

Just used Clickair. 

Relatively cheap. Staff friendly and efficient. No problem at all.

They only fly to Barcelona (their base) from Dublin.

I would certainly consider using them again   


Murt


----------



## andrew1977 (2 Nov 2007)

I have a Spanish work colleague who uses them frequently and has had no problems with them at all. He recommends them.


----------



## euroDilbert (20 Dec 2007)

Just to add a few points - I used them last week Dublin->Barcelona :

(1) Luggage Allowance is 20Kg
(2) Reserved seat (online)
(3) Often cheaper than the alternatives - possibly because they aren't too well-know yet on this route and the plane out was only about 60% full.
(4) As I have seen mentioned, seats are close together, but OK for average flight
(3) Alcohol was cheaper on board that Ryanair/Aer Lingus. Food more expensive (bring your own sandwiches) but at least it looked edible


----------



## valc (21 Dec 2007)

Hi there

I used Clickair for 2 return trips to Barcelona this year & found the service excellent. On time & friendly staff. Chosen as they were cheaper than Aer Lingus for the dates I wanted.

would recommend



valc


----------



## Tony Mac (7 Jan 2008)

I have used Click a few times to Barcelona and found them fine but i can't seem to book anything after Feb this year.  Does anyone know if they are dropping the Dublin flight?  Iberia are only offering flights via Madrid.  It will be bad news for this route if Aer Lingus get a monopoly on it.


----------



## jhegarty (7 Jan 2008)

Tony Mac said:


> I have used Click a few times to Barcelona and found them fine but i can't seem to book anything after Feb this year.  Does anyone know if they are dropping the Dublin flight?  Iberia are only offering flights via Madrid.  It will be bad news for this route if Aer Lingus get a monopoly on it.




Can't find anything myself either .... site problem ?

Edit: 

Nope , route is ending this month....


----------



## seantheman (7 Jan 2008)

Tony Mac said:


> I have used Click a few times to Barcelona and found them fine but i can't seem to book anything after Feb this year. Does anyone know if they are dropping the Dublin flight? Iberia are only offering flights via Madrid. It will be bad news for this route if Aer Lingus get a monopoly on it.


how about ryanair to reus or girona?


----------



## John Rambo (7 Jan 2008)

seantheman said:


> how about ryanair to reus or girona?


 
Probably because the OP is going to Barcelona!Seriously though, they're both a long way away.


----------



## Tony Mac (8 Jan 2008)

both reus and girona are just about acceptable for barcelona, if you have plenty of time, but if you are used to the convenience of flying into barcelona itself they are both very poor substitutes.  I think direct competition is the only thing that keeps Aer Lingus prices down, and reus and girona dont really count as that.


----------



## Afuera (9 Jan 2008)

jhegarty said:


> Can't find anything myself either .... site problem ?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Nope , route is ending this month....


Crap, have you got a link to this?

Whenever I flew with them on this route they were always half empty so it is not a great surprise if they are canning it... Shame, as they provided a good service but it seems maybe not enough people knew about it...


----------



## euroDilbert (12 Jan 2008)

A friend was returning to Barcelona today with Clickair, and I asked the check-in person about their future plans. She said they intend to put a flight back on the Dublin-Barcelona route from April this year.


----------



## Tony Mac (14 Jan 2008)

euroDilbert said:


> A friend was returning to Barcelona today with Clickair, and I asked the check-in person about their future plans. She said they intend to put a flight back on the Dublin-Barcelona route from April this year.


 

Thanks euroDilbert, I certainly hope thats the case


----------



## sandycove (10 Mar 2008)

Dont touch them.  They cancelled our flight in January and we are having major problems getting our money back.  Is it normal for airlines to take 2 months to refund after they cancel a flight?


----------



## euroDilbert (12 Mar 2008)

In my experience, Ryanair also take about that long.


----------



## gabsdot (14 Mar 2008)

We had flights booked with Clickair to Barcelona and 4 weeks before our travel date we got an email to say the flight was cancelled. (They suspended the route for Feb and Mar of this year.)
It took weeks to get the money back and I the replacement flights I had to book with Ryanair cost a lot more because of the short notice. they offered me €25 voucher off future flights which I declined as I will never used them again. 
Now they keep sending me emails, in Spanish, offering me deals, newsletters etc and do't know how to cancel them


----------



## Scmed27 (29 Apr 2009)

Hey guys,

Okay so my roommate and I are trying to fly from Amsterdam to Ibiza June 13th, 2009 and when we go to clickair and book flights, we put in 1 way ticket, 2 people those destinations, that date and it comes up with flights. There is no where on the website to "CHECKOUT" or even select which flight I want to choose, all  I can do is "lock the fare" which then says:

"Terms and conditions to lock the fare.
To secure the price of a flight, you must mark the flights indicated with the padlock and thereby guarantee the price of the fare for a period of 24 or 72 hours.

You will be able to purchase the tickets at the locked price at any time during the corresponding period. If you wish to reduce the number of passengers in your booking, you will be able do so when making the purchase.
Upon expiry of the corresponding period, the lock will be automatically cancelled and the price for the ticket will be as indicated on the website at such time.
This lock is only avaiable for bookings in which both routes are operated by clickair, with at least 14 days prior to the departure of the first flight."

I do not want to lock a fare, I want to pay for the flight!!

I have tried everything, making an account, going through the entire website...

Neither of us can figure it out and both get really frustrated playing with it, if anyone can relieve us of some stress please let me know. I will love you forever.


----------



## dereko1969 (29 Apr 2009)

that is the most user-unfriendly thing i've ever seen, only suggestion is to ring them if you can find a number on the site. i'm stressed now and i'm not even going!


----------

